# Full Suspension SS ??????



## Wax (Nov 9, 2005)

I know, I know, singles are supposed to be rigid and painful but I have an idea anyway. Has anyone ever heard of or tried out a single with a suspension? maybe like 5" of travel. I know their are inherent problems with the chain but what about designs that pivot around the bottom bracket shell? Could you use a bike with this design, add an old derailer to hold a little extra chain and make it work? I'm getting a little sick of adjusting the tranny on my all mountain bike and often take my single out just for simplicities sake.
Thoughts?


----------



## khill (Jan 12, 2004)

*Kona A*

Kona makes a full-suspension singlespeed frame: the "A'

Kona Frame Shop

You could convert a full suspension bike but you do need to use a tensioning device which can adjust for the chain slack as a result of the suspension movement's effect on chain length. An old derailleur would work fine.


----------



## SanAnMan (Mar 22, 2004)

*A search should yield some pics*

Do a search, this topic has come up a fair bit. It's a cool idea I've often thought about. I've see FS Kelin Mantra SS's, Catamount SS's, lot's of softail pivotless designs, and others. Mostly have URT or pivot around the BB. Pedal bob will be your worst enemy on a SS so look at a stable platform shock if you do a convert or a Kona A.

If you convert a regular FS bike, you'll not only need a tensioner but I'd suggest something like chain guides to keep the chain on the rings. (sandwich them)

Below is a convert I did last year with an old derailleur as a tensioner but I lost the chain on every rocky descent. I shortend the chain and I came up with some chain guides to sandwich the rear cog and front derailleur and it worked great. I hated the chain slap though. If I had a load of cash - I'd do one of the DEAN Ace frames with the pivot aroud the BB.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

Been SS'ing this for quite a few years:








If you search FS SS, you'l find others.


----------



## Crash_FLMB (Jan 21, 2004)

Here's mine. I've been riding it for only a few weeks now. I swapped the fork with a Marz Marathon S and it's much nicer. A better balance b/c I can make it a little more stiff to make up for the bob. I have a lock out on the rear shock so when climbing I just use that. I've also shortened the chain by a couple of links and it seems to be holding better of late. Once I get a non-ramped front ring, I think all will be well. 

There are other more detailed pics somewhere on this board too.


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

*Been there*

My old full suspension SS. I converted a GT i-drive to SS, and turned the rotating BB into an EBB by removing the suspension link, so no tensioner was ever needed. Eventually the frame cracked and I bought a Unit.

{other picutres somewhere in the archives}


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

PACMAN.............
Holly crap I am in love with that GT full suspension....I never really got how that I drive stuff worked but I love the look of that GT. Where did the frame crack? Please post some more pics of it. Lets turn this thread into a full suspension pic thread. I also love the pro-flex, there is something so unique about a FS SS.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Wax said:


> I know, I know, singles are supposed to be rigid and painful...


You are mis-informed. Rigid does not necessarily mean painful and singlespeeds do not have to be either.


----------



## Rockin (Apr 29, 2004)

I used to have two Schwinn Homegrown FS singlespeed bikes - URT design. They worked great.

Now I have a Lenzsport that uses the concentric bottom bracket pivot point.


----------



## Mudflaps (Sep 7, 2005)

shiggy said:


> You are mis-informed. Rigid does not necessarily mean painful and singlespeeds do not have to be either.


 Amen to that Shig.


----------



## usr666 (Jul 13, 2004)

itsdoable said:


> Been SS'ing this for quite a few years:
> 
> If you search FS SS, you'l find others.


Nice bowti


----------



## Full Mountain (Mar 30, 2005)

correct me if i'm wrong but they used to make (unless they are still making 05's)...no A for 2006 at least not as a frame alone...and doesn't look like as a fully assembled either
DMR


----------



## noslogan (Jan 21, 2004)

*agaaaiin?*

It usually gets attention. Not too many FS SSs out there.


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

*Some pictures*

Cracked at the weld, usual failure I suppose.

The EBB, drilled and tapped the i-drive for set screws to lock the EBB.

Rode it all over the place, including epics.


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

One of my aims for 2006 is pull a FS SS out of the bag. At this stage I'll probably end up doing a very unfashionable steel URT.

Well, someone has to do it now that Ibis has turned to poo. 

Anyway, who said SS had to be about simplicity? Honestly, its about having fun and hurting yourself senseless.

Oh, and beer.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

Mmmmm...


----------



## xcallmntman (May 9, 2005)

*Fisher Joshua FS SS*



Wax said:


> I know, I know, singles are supposed to be rigid and painful but I have an idea anyway. Has anyone ever heard of or tried out a single with a suspension? maybe like 5" of travel. I know their are inherent problems with the chain but what about designs that pivot around the bottom bracket shell? Could you use a bike with this design, add an old derailer to hold a little extra chain and make it work? I'm getting a little sick of adjusting the tranny on my all mountain bike and often take my single out just for simplicities sake.
> Thoughts?


I recently converted my old Fisher Joshua F1 to SS. It has the URT design so chainline length issues are not a problem. It allso has an older SID rear shock with on the fly lockout. I think you kind of need it on a FS SS even with a stable platform shock (My 05 Dawg Primo has it). I have to say that I love to ride this bike as every time I hop on it, it's like an old friend but, if I were to build a new SS I think I would build a hardtail. I am finding that I am riding it locked out more than not.


----------



## skifastchad (Mar 30, 2004)

khill said:


> Kona makes a full-suspension singlespeed frame: the "A'
> 
> Kona Frame Shop


These were sold out 6 months ago. Both shops and kona's website. There was a 16" on mtnr classifieds about a month ago, and a few 18's on ebay 2 months ago.

Anyone have pics of the new '06 model? Its not in the 06 frameshop lineup. I heard rumor of it being at interbike, but no pics yet. I was told by kona via email that there is a US only version of the A frame due out this fall. Haven't seen it yet. Im getting real close to buying a Lenz if I don't hear SOMETHING about the Kona A real soon.


----------



## skifastchad (Mar 30, 2004)

Nevermind. Found it.

'06 A frame from interbike


----------



## nogearshere (Mar 7, 2005)

i suppose you could make any hardtail SS into full suspension with a Cane Creek Thudbuster...3" of travel and no chain adjustments...just not so great in the cold cold months.


----------



## edoz (Jan 16, 2004)

*I did it like this...*

My Titus Motolite was ss for a bit


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

PACMAN........
WOw that is quite the crack. What are you riding now?
Lets keep those pics comming I love looking at them.


----------



## Wax (Nov 9, 2005)

how did the titus work? since you said an SS for a "bit" I'm guessing not quite perfect?


----------



## edoz (Jan 16, 2004)

It worked quite well actually. I did it for one race as kind of a novelty. I left it that way for a month or so, but I put the gears back on and hung it back in the garage where it has been since I got my new Dambala. In March.


----------



## n10'sGuy (Sep 9, 2004)

Here is Spider SS @ 4", retired it 3 months ago, after 1 year service, no problems. Now riding 5" version will post pic later.


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

n10'sGUY

That is a crazy nice bike. I love those Raceface cranks.


----------



## SIGMA (Jan 30, 2004)

*works ok*

wont bob,flexes a little.


----------



## Prime8 (Apr 19, 2004)

The pic I got from Kona frameshop the bike was called Cowan not A
name change? I dunno but i'm trying to order one right now!

The A didn't seem tough enough for DJ/Street but this one looks sweet!

linkage: Kona Cowan


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Fr-ds-ss*

A few months ago I saw a Freeride Dual Suspension bike at bikes in more in dallas, I think it was a an intense or something like that, no tensioner. It stuck out to me because I only saw the brake levers on the bars. It looked pretty sweet.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Prime8 said:


> The pic I got from Kona frameshop the bike was called Cowan not A
> name change? I dunno but i'm trying to order one right now!
> 
> The A didn't seem tough enough for DJ/Street but this one looks sweet!
> ...


 Different bikes. The 2006 "A" has not been posted yet and it is a XC frame. The Cowan FS is the jump bike.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

*Nice!*

Dude, you have a POOL?

I'm there.

JMH



noslogan said:


> It usually gets attention. Not too many FS SSs out there.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

shiggy said:


> Different bikes. The 2006 "A" has not been posted yet and it is a XC frame. The Cowan FS is the jump bike.


The old Cowan was pretty Rad, the new one with DS may be as well, but I think its ment to be geared


----------



## Prime8 (Apr 19, 2004)

jherich said:


> The old Cowan was pretty Rad, the new one with DS may be as well, but I think its ment to be geared


it's simpy an A with the Kona Clump front end, sliding drop outs and a pivot around the BB


----------



## noslogan (Jan 21, 2004)

*Whaaahh!*



JMH said:


> Dude, you have a POOL?
> 
> I'm there.
> 
> JMH


 I hate looking at that picture. It is not my pool.


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

Here is another sweet FS SS.


----------



## Crash_FLMB (Jan 21, 2004)

toyota200x said:


> Here is another sweet FS SS.


Sweet toyota200x! I love my Sugar SS. I truely think GF could market it as a FS SS. Since I got the chain legnth figured out, I've only dropped it 3 or 4 X's. That's riding it twice a week for about 6 weeks now. Not too shabby! Plus I threw my Marathon on it and it rides even niver now.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

mine


----------



## upstatesspdr (Dec 21, 2005)

Ok, I had to get in on this-how about some riding impressions on the Kona A ?
I t looks like a great idea,is weight a concern ? I am sold on the idea of building up a short travel SS ,either using the A or taking a geared frame and converting it.
I think the old Trek Y bike might work well also,has anyone tried that?
By the way,I currently ride a couple singlespeeds a Gt hardtail and a rigid Gary fisher (steel)
By the way I'm new to the board here, so hello to you all


----------



## TrailVictim (Sep 20, 2004)

noslogan said:


> It usually gets attention. Not too many FS SSs out there.


Nice pool, it looks like the back drop for a porn movie.


----------



## pcrap (Aug 2, 2004)

Another GT conversion - my '93 RTS-1. Not FSSS though... rigid fork... RSSS.


----------



## Davetoo (Jan 15, 2004)

*i-drive singlespeed*

Here's my contribution. i-drive ss, just took the dogbone out, pulled the eccentric tight, and locked it in place with some 2$ hardware from The Home Depot (big saturday planned - wasn't sure I'd have TIME.)

It bobs a little, esp when you stand and hammer on it. Pretty fun though.


----------



## Scott T (Dec 28, 2005)

Our local shop here in Charlotte NC has a used Kona A frame for sale.


----------



## Wax (Nov 9, 2005)

Scott T said:


> Our local shop here in Charlotte NC has a used Kona A frame for sale.


what size and how much? can I get a phone number?


----------



## Scott T (Dec 28, 2005)

South Park Cycles
704-522-7006


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

Nice bikes.


----------



## Paco Finn (Mar 24, 2004)

toyota200x said:


> Here is another sweet FS SS.


What is the weight on that frame? How does it ride?

Thanks,
Nate


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

don't forget the cove g-spot, great FR/DH singlespeed...


----------



## Ride_MD (Jan 25, 2005)

Trek Y-bike 
I've seen them ss'ed before


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

More FSSS


----------



## Prime8 (Apr 19, 2004)

*not for XC!!*

Here is another.... Brooklyn Machine Works Looks heavy but strong! 

For me this bike would be perfect...


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

Prime8 said:


> Here is another.... Brooklyn Machine Works Looks heavy but strong!
> 
> For me this bike would be perfect...


Those are some neat looking bikes.


----------



## SanAnMan (Mar 22, 2004)

*Another Klein Mantra*

Not my bike. Found photo on old CD I burned in 2004.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

*Catamount URT frames for $144!*

If anyone is looking to make a FS SS from sctratch, I just saw some Catamount URT frames at Cambria. They are $145 for the frame only and $499 built up with crappy parts. Might make a good start to a cheap build. The dropouts look very meaty, you could probably even do some dremel work to run without a tensioner. I have no stake in Cambria, just passing on the info!


----------



## datako (Aug 27, 2004)

*My FS SS is 40 years old*

... and it's a road bike 

I have heard that the Giant Trance has only about 1mm of chain growth throughout its suspension arc. This is close enough for a SS conversion.

(My road bike is a Moulton)


----------



## SanAnMan (Mar 22, 2004)

*Haro Sonix begs to be SS*

BB pivot make the new Haro Sonix a candidate for FS SS. Plus - stable platform makes it ideal for SS. I hope to see one of you enterprising SS'rs make it happen.


----------



## phxartboy (Jun 17, 2004)




----------



## whitejellyfreightliner (Dec 15, 2005)

*True Dat - Double true*

mine...


----------



## 'fiend (May 23, 2005)

Wax said:


> I know, I know, singles are supposed to be rigid and painful but I have an idea anyway. Has anyone ever heard of or tried out a single with a suspension? maybe like 5" of travel. I know their are inherent problems with the chain but what about designs that pivot around the bottom bracket shell? Could you use a bike with this design, add an old derailer to hold a little extra chain and make it work? I'm getting a little sick of adjusting the tranny on my all mountain bike and often take my single out just for simplicities sake.
> Thoughts?


I recently skimmed the "Horst Link" patents and was surprised to see that all the claims require multiple gears. So it appears someone could make and sell an SS bike with a Horst Link without having to pay royalties to Specialized. Perhaps you'd need some kind of tensioning device though.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

The Kona A looks pretty nice. What is the full deal on that bike, I have not been able to find much information on it. Is it hard to get one of these frames? Is there an 06 version coming out? Any general reviews?


----------



## Rockin (Apr 29, 2004)

Go to konaworld.com

Plenty of info...


----------



## adamantane (Jan 27, 2005)

Rockin said:


> I used to have two Schwinn Homegrown FS singlespeed bikes - URT design. They worked great.
> 
> Now I have a Lenzsport that uses the concentric bottom bracket pivot point.


that's a hot bike..nice


----------



## phxartboy (Jun 17, 2004)

capun_canuck said:


> The Kona A looks pretty nice. What is the full deal on that bike, I have not been able to find much information on it. Is it hard to get one of these frames? Is there an 06 version coming out? Any general reviews?


I have an 06. They didn't put it on their site in the Frame Shop because they are not selling it in Europe. At least that's what Kona told me...


----------



## Prime8 (Apr 19, 2004)

capun_canuck said:


> The Kona A looks pretty nice. What is the full deal on that bike, I have not been able to find much information on it. Is it hard to get one of these frames? Is there an 06 version coming out? Any general reviews?


Try the Cowan DS... basically the same bike, but with a 'clump' from triangle


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Just contacted a local shop, and they said kona only has the 2003 A frame in stock, and that the price would probably be around $1000 (just for the frame). hmmm that seems a t'wee bit pricey.


----------



## KleinKrazy (Feb 13, 2006)

*Here's mine >*

It's an old pic posted before by TheRedMantra. I used it all through last summer - it's funny how people laugh at it at the trail-head. They don't laugh when I blow by 'em on the trails, though  I'm slowly working on an SS Attitude as we speak, amongst other things.










If anyone wants pics of anything in my profile, feel free to message me. I haven't been on this site in at least a year.


----------



## SanAnMan (Mar 22, 2004)

*work of art!*

She's a beauty - good work!


----------



## phxartboy (Jun 17, 2004)

Can I not delete a post?


----------



## Wax (Nov 9, 2005)

*catamount URT*

I as well saw that frame and am interested. has anyone heard anything about this frame? the postings on the reviews look promising. I'm afraid there may be pedal bob though. Any thoughts before I pull the trigger?



bikeny said:


> If anyone is looking to make a FS SS from sctratch, I just saw some Catamount URT frames at Cambria. They are $145 for the frame only and $499 built up with crappy parts. Might make a good start to a cheap build. The dropouts look very meaty, you could probably even do some dremel work to run without a tensioner. I have no stake in Cambria, just passing on the info!


----------



## ljschroe (Mar 28, 2006)

*FSR Single Speed*

I'll have some pics up soon of my '99 fsr full suspension singlle speed. I should have it built this weekend, as the fork just arrived. I'm using the Melvin. It is all blue...hehe...


----------



## Bullit_cn (Feb 24, 2004)

I ride a rigid SS for the reason that I hated Bob...Now this FS SS is quiet interesting...how do you ride a FS SS bike compare to a rigid one specially on the climbs???


----------



## ljschroe (Mar 28, 2006)

*SS Blu*

She'll be more blue as the year goes on...cranks, wheels, etc..

Pretty light at the moment, but could be a few hairs lighter...have to balance between blue and light sometimes. Yeah I know...

Do they make Crossmax SL's in blue...lol!

For more detailed pics, check: HERE










Bonne Chance a tous!


----------



## SanAnMan (Mar 22, 2004)

*carbon softy*

I found this pic from 2003. No idea who's bike it is but it's Sano!


----------



## Helibee (Jun 10, 2004)

SanAnMan, can you please post where you found this and any info? THIS is the one I've been looking for! Can anyone see the website on the chainstay? Thanks


----------



## James Blond (Feb 9, 2006)

I've been spinnin around on my Stumpy FS 30yr anniversary Special ed for a couple years. Built it back to gears and picked up an 06" Stumpy. Can't go wrong with a Fox Triad propedal and Talas RL 130. 5 and 5.


----------



## James Blond (Feb 9, 2006)

Didn't upload the first time. I've been spinnin around on my Stumpy FS 30yr anniversary Special ed for a couple years. Built it back to gears and picked up an 06" Stumpy. Can't go wrong with a Fox Triad propedal and Talas RL 130. 5 and 5.


----------



## shwinboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Helibee said:


> SanAnMan, can you please post where you found this and any info? THIS is the one I've been looking for! Can anyone see the website on the chainstay? Thanks


That bike is a newzealand brand called Lahar. They don't make them any more. I tried to get one just after they closed.


----------



## mt bk (Jun 2, 2006)

*Trek Y Bike Finally pays off*

Well, it's a pretty ugly bike, but it is a FS SS. I feel a little silly riding it around, but its a comfy bike when the hammering gets rough.

Is it lame to ride a FS SS?


----------



## SanAnMan (Mar 22, 2004)

*Dated 4/18/2003*



Helibee said:


> SanAnMan, can you please post where you found this and any info? THIS is the one I've been looking for! Can anyone see the website on the chainstay? Thanks


The pic is dated 4/18/2003. It looks like someone has the name and model for you here in this thread so you should be golden. Sorry I can't help more.


----------



## Helibee (Jun 10, 2004)

Thanks SanAnMan and shwinboy. I was able to make contact with Lahar who informed me their molds had mysteriously disappeared a short time ago. They have started up production ounce again and I'm checking on availability. I think this wouild make an awesome FS/SS 29er. Too Cool!

Thanks again.


----------



## sholack (Apr 14, 2006)

Helibee said:


> Thanks SanAnMan and shwinboy. I was able to make contact with Lahar who informed me their molds had mysteriously disappeared a short time ago. They have started up production ounce again and I'm checking on availability. I think this wouild make an awesome FS/SS 29er. Too Cool!
> 
> Thanks again.


Thats a FS? how? maybe I am just no seeing the invisible shock and links in there... looks like it would just snap when the going got rough... one hell of a sweet looking bike though!


----------



## shwinboy (Jan 13, 2004)

sholack said:


> Thats a FS? how? maybe I am just no seeing the invisible shock and links in there... looks like it would just snap when the going got rough... one hell of a sweet looking bike though!


It has flexable chain stays. It has about 1 -1.5" of deflection. In reviews I read they said it also twisted on off camber trails but couldn't say if this was a bad thing. I would have thought it would cause chain drop issues myself. Any way Lahar have been out of buisness a couple of years now which is a pitty since they had this bike and a very nice and light carbon G box Dh bike. I think the guy went back to building Cf parts for racing yachts.


----------



## El Caballo (Nov 22, 2004)

Looks like about 6" travel on this SS beast:
http://www.rambikes.com/CP/freeride.html


----------



## Pete Gurney (Jun 18, 2006)

*scalpel ss*

i did a race a few weeks ago in hanson hills, michigan. i rode a good portion of the race behind a scalpel ss. i happen to have a scalpel that i hardly ride anymore due to the fact that i've gotten into the 29er ss with a gary fisher rig. i'm thinking that may be a good project for the winter. if anyone has any tips for the conversion that would be great.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Just hammered this one together in June. It is a hoot, on the same trails as my Kona Unit it just rockets over rough stuff where you'd normally have to stand and ride out the root carpets. Kona has/had some 20" 2003 A frames with V-brakes only and horizontal dropouts left in Vancouver. I got this one thru Cove Bikes. There's a bit of bob with standing climbs but oddly enough it seems more comfortable. It hooks up much better on climbs than the Unit did. I think my Unit is now obsolete.


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

shwinboy said:


> Any way Lahar have been out of buisness a couple of years now which is a pitty since they had this bike and a very nice and light carbon G box Dh bike. I think the guy went back to building Cf parts for racing yachts.


They're still around. http://www.laharbikes.com/

Ugly as hell, but....


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

I have a 2003 Kona A that is setup as an SS and a 2006 Kona A that I am running with a Rohloff rear hub, and the one thing I do find as a difference between the two frames with two different shock lengths with different rocker ratios is the amount of pedal induced suspension compression. If I start off in too big a gear with the 2006 A, I can slowly push the shock through a lot of travel, it really squats. When I'm standing and grunting on the 2003 A with a 34:18, I don't get the same degree suspension squish. Both bikes have Fox RP3's. 

The amount of pressure required to get 25% sag on the 2006 A is much less than the 2003. I run about 200PSI in the '03 model to get 25% sag. I run about 165PSI on the '06 to get 25% sag. Even running 25% sag and lower pressure in the shock, the 2006 A seems to have less small bump compliance. 

The 2003 with 3.5" of travel and 6"x 1.5" travel shock has a suspension ratio of 2.33:1 and the 2006 with 4" of travel and a 7.875" x 2" travel shock it's a 2:1 ratio.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Wax said:


> I as well saw that frame and am interested. has anyone heard anything about this frame? the postings on the reviews look promising. I'm afraid there may be pedal bob though. Any thoughts before I pull the trigger?


Did it lastyear...


































I unfortunetly had a ringbolt loosening/falling out incident this spring and destroyed one of my fave 34T rings. Now I'm running an Onza Buzzsaw 34T ring on it, which weighs about twice as much. Its a 19T uniglide cog on it, and the first time I rode it on a paved bike path after turning off a gravel trail, I went to reach for the non-existant thumbshifter...


----------



## yakuzafreerider (Jul 30, 2006)

*full suspension single speed*

I have a 05 iron horse yakuza aniki, I have a manitou sherman slider plus 170mm fork and 130mm of travel on the rear. I'm not one for changing alot of gears so on my downhill/freeride bike I put a race face evolve ss crankset on it. Ive had a lot of other riders look at me like and say you have a dhill freeride bike why the hell are you doing that? well it just works better for me. I do not think I'll go 100% single speed but im looking at turn my bike into a 3 or 4 speed and eliminate the gears that I do not use. I say its about the rider and how they feel on there bike, so if you want to go sspeed go for it if you don't, don't...but a full suspension single speed??? why not if i had more leg power I'd probably try it.


----------



## mud'n'sweat (Feb 16, 2006)

yakuzafreerider said:


> I have a 05 iron horse yakuza aniki, I have a manitou sherman slider plus 170mm fork and 130mm of travel on the rear. I'm not one for changing alot of gears so on my downhill/freeride bike I put a race face evolve ss crankset on it. Ive had a lot of other riders look at me like and say you have a dhill freeride bike why the hell are you doing that? well it just works better for me. I do not think I'll go 100% single speed but im looking at turn my bike into a 3 or 4 speed and eliminate the gears that I do not use. I say its about the rider and how they feel on there bike, so if you want to go sspeed go for it if you don't, don't...but a full suspension single speed??? why not if i had more leg power I'd probably try it.


Nice, my neighbor has the same bike and the same cranks he recently installed. Come to think of it, I think he said he was getting a slider too....wait, is your name Travis too?


----------



## yakuzafreerider (Jul 30, 2006)

Mud'n'sweat
Yes its me lol...I went down Bald mountain saturday and my bike setup felt perfect. The fork is awesome, the bike felt like it was begging for more rocks, air, and ruts n stuff. Best part is that I didn't break any bones this time and comparing riding time from saturday to the first time I rode it...man I shaved 2hrs off how long it took the last time, my friend and I cleared it saturday in 1hr 40minutes not bad for a 10mile ride compared to almost 4hrs the first time. The sand gave me lots of hell though, I'm thinking of how to remedy that issue but I think its really a lack of leg strength...lol The crank being a single ring was perfect I didnt miss the other gear. I do wanna get rid of some of the rear cogs but that will be in due time. Didnt you say you won a ss frame? hows it coming along? drop me a line sometime...travis


----------



## mud'n'sweat (Feb 16, 2006)

What's up Travis! So it is you, too funny how I figured that one out :thumbsup: 

I've been wanting to get up with you, but I'm always at work when you are at home and it ends up being too late to call by the time I can get a chance. I got your last message around 10pm that night when I got home. Ellie and I had taken our bikes out for a ride down to the ice cream place on main st. and the light was still on in the garage.

The frame is coming along great, it is a 2006 Kona Explosif. I've had it built up as a SS from the get go and have put about 100 miles on it already. 

That Bald Mtn. ride sounds great. We need to do one of those rides soon...perhaps even saturday? I'm going to be out there already with some friends so I could skip out to ride for a while.


----------



## yakuzafreerider (Jul 30, 2006)

Sat would be great, but before I could say a definite I'll have to see if my parents would watch my son for me. Charity is going to be at kings dominion saturday with her cell group from church. Can you give me an idea of what time you wanna put the rubber to the trail? and I'll work around that. Well I'll check back around 230pm tomorrow and see if you dropped me a line. Have a good night.
travis


----------



## mud'n'sweat (Feb 16, 2006)

Timing is a good question, not sure what the plan is with everyone who is going out to sherando. Give me a call tommorow and we will hash it all out. For now, we should relinquish our thread jacking abilities and keep drooling over the FSSS's in this here thread


----------



## long hazy daze (Oct 19, 2005)

I've never ridden one, but it seems like it would be self defeating. Full rigid works well with SS because there's no suspension to soak up the energy from your pedal strokes, so it seems like a FS would sap much of your energy, which is not what you want especially when you're climbing. 

But I suppose if you're one of the shuttle up, bomb down types, running a FS with a big gear would make sense. 

Just doesn't seem to make sense from an efficiency standpoint.


----------



## Honus (Aug 4, 2006)

Here's mine- absolute blast to ride! There's a thread on it here: 
http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=162221


----------



## mud'n'sweat (Feb 16, 2006)

Nice Honus, I was actually thinking of posting yours over here myself. :thumbsup:


----------



## yakuzafreerider (Jul 30, 2006)

this is a picture of my downhill /freeride bike, im not looking at making it a complete single speed, more like a 3 or 4 speed....gears i hate them, bikes just come with to many!


----------



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

my brooklyn tmx in ss mode:


----------



## SanAnMan (Mar 22, 2004)

*Bringing it back*

Saw this pic - kinda FS.


----------



## y33dave (May 21, 2007)

*Raleigh Ram 1500 XT - FS SS*

So I went to Bicycle Village a few weeks ago... you see - it was their annual 'tent sale' - in hopes to find a decent price on a road bike for commuting.

Well after deciding I didn't want to spend $800 on a entry level road bike - which I couldn't convince myself I would find the time to ride - I took one last minute to look at the rental returns.

Low and behold - there sat a 3 year old Raleigh Full Suspension bike - all the parts were there (XT - LX components + hydraulic disc, etc) - some needing work - but what the heck -

how much I ask... $99 As IS they say! --- I'll take it !

3 weeks and about $300 later - I now have a FS/SS


I had to get the rear shock rebuilt ( which manitou/answer did for free ) 
I took the shimano disc brakes off and put them on my GT I-Drive Race ( all I had to do was add pads and bleed the brakes) 
Bought a set of Avid BB7's off craigslist 
And a set of Shimano/Sun Rims from Performance 
A Forte chain tensioner
and viola - it's a bonafide Single Speed commuter!

KICK A$$!

Dave


----------



## lakerfan (Oct 13, 2006)

*S-works Epic SS*

Here is my Specialized Epic I converted last year. I now use a melvin chain tensioner, it rode well without one. The brain shock is well suited for SS as it doesn't soak up much energy will riding.


----------



## tao of trail (Nov 25, 2007)

*full suspension conversion*

converted a 2006 specialized fsrxc pro to singlespeed about 2 months ago,this bike rips the singletrack and I have been frustrating and confounding my friends with there gears. I trashed my derailure on a rocky technical trail in the middle of an epic ride, so I had to single speed it or walk, fortunately the fsr suspension does not grow or shrink the chain thru its travel so it worked almost perfectly, ocassionally on a steep climb it would skip the chain off on bumpy sections, I fixed this with a surly tensioner and now it works perfectly. used it for a few weeks with my cassette then ordered a ss conversion spacer kit , I ordered a 20tooth cog but it was not compatible with the 9 speed chain, so I pulled the cassette apart and took the 23 tooth gear since I do alot of nasty climbs , combined with the 32t middle chainring up front , I would say this is the right combination for tough singletrack with lots of climbs involved, I still have the triple rings up front since I plan to switch back to gears in the spring, but for now I am enjoying the singlespeed experience, learning to overcome different obstacles and terrains without the option of an easier gear will definitely improve your riding skill. will post some pics soon.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*prepping for spring*

i got myself hooked to fsss, i think my rigid will be collecting dust this year.


----------



## dgaddis1 (Jul 1, 2007)

Pete Gurney said:


> i did a race a few weeks ago in hanson hills, michigan. i rode a good portion of the race behind a scalpel ss. i happen to have a scalpel that i hardly ride anymore due to the fact that i've gotten into the 29er ss with a gary fisher rig. i'm thinking that may be a good project for the winter. if anyone has any tips for the conversion that would be great.


I have a Giant Anthem that I turned SS. I love it! First time I converted it I used the Forte SS Kit. Forte is Performance Bicycle's house brand. The tensioner that came in the kit didn't work very well, it allowed the chain to flex too much and after I broke two chains I decided it wasn't worth it, so I ran a 1x9 setup. Also, the cogs that came in the Forte kit don't fit my chain...the only thing useful is the spacers. (I also have a Forte carbon bar, which I love)

But recently I bought a Yess ETR-V chaintensioner w/the full suspension kit. It's not cheap...it was $80ish including shipping, but it works GREAT. It's very well made, and it's nice and light. There is however one BIG problem I discovered while trying to get my chain alignment right.....the tensioner has to be partially disassembled to get the rear wheel on and off! It's a total PITA...but, I don't get flats that often...but whenever I do it's really gonna piss me off to have to take apart the whole rear end.

But....I still recommend the Yess tensioner. It works well, and I don't know of anything better available.

I'll post some pics of my bike later tonight.


----------



## 2na time (Feb 15, 2008)

*Melvin User*

Heeeeeeer's "Blacky"!


----------



## ahbikes (Apr 18, 2007)

helllooooooo dream bike!

NICE MAN!!!


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

That Maverick looks so nice.


----------



## RichyX (May 20, 2008)

Davetoo said:


> Here's my contribution. i-drive ss, just took the dogbone out, pulled the eccentric tight, and locked it in place with some 2$ hardware from The Home Depot (big saturday planned - wasn't sure I'd have TIME.)
> 
> It bobs a little, esp when you stand and hammer on it. Pretty fun though.


I'm considering doing something similar with my 1999 XCR 3000.

How complex is the process?
I had hoped it wouldn't involved modifying the i drive itself...


----------



## Davetoo (Jan 15, 2004)

not too tough. shoot me an email and I can send you some instructions. 

davidtevendale at hotmail dot com


----------



## jimw (Aug 10, 2004)

SanAnMan said:


> BB pivot make the new Haro Sonix a candidate for FS SS. Plus - stable platform makes it ideal for SS. I hope to see one of you enterprising SS'rs make it happen.


Funny you should mention this. I randomly won this frame in a raffle, and didn't know what to do with it. Then recently a friend let me try her singlespeed, which I thought would suck , but I loved it! I just didn't like the technical descents so much on the hardtail with V-brakes. So I got to thinking about the Sonix VL frame, and that it should actually work well as a full-suspension singlespeed.

Here's the result:










It worked great... for 2 rides. I guess I was a little to hard on it :


----------



## paul.knight (May 14, 2007)

*Klein Palomino with a Rohloff*

Great to see the Maverick SS photos! My ride is not exactly a SS, but I do have just one sprocket front and rear.

The Klein Palomino is a Maverick wannabe (licensed design), and I wanted to get rid of the derailleurs which kept causing me grief in the weeds and brush where I ride. I first tried to get my LBS (actually Sheldon Brown's (R.I.P) Harris Cyclery) to put on a Rohloff, but they couldn't figure out a way to do it with the funky rear disc brake attachment on the Palomino.

Luckily, the frame also had cantilever brake bosses, so this spring I finally ditched the rear disc and built a Rohloff rear wheel with a suitable rim for a V-brake. I'm using the Rohloff tensioner with it.

Up front, I'm using a Surly steel 36-tooth chainring on the outer chainring position (for the 58 mm chainline), with an old larger ring as a bashguard in the middle chainring position..

Bottom line - the chain tensioner is high enough that it almost never runs into trouble from the brush, and the 14-speed hub, which can shift as many gears as I want even while standing still, is a great match for the kind of riding I do, mostly exploratory on tiny or non-existent tracks through the woods, plus the fast miles on better-known trails to get to the exploratory parts. Sweet riding...

I think the Maverick frame would be somewhat better, since it can take the Rohloff and keep the disc brake... but I still have not seen a full-suspension bike which will give a great SS/Rohloff ride without using a chain tensioner! I talked with Brian Kelly at Cove Bikes last year about whether they would ever produce a G-Spot with sliding dropouts, but he said the frame designers wouldn't go for it... so sad... but really, the chain tensioner is a compromise I can live with. (While I save up for the Nicolai or G-boxx bike... to move the Rohloff mass out of the rear wheel...  )

I can put up some pix if anyone is interested.

- Paul


----------



## 2na time (Feb 15, 2008)

Pics are always nice!


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

paul.knight said:


> ... I still have not seen a full-suspension bike which will give a great SS/Rohloff ride without using a chain tensioner! I talked with Brian Kelly at Cove Bikes last year about whether they would ever produce a G-Spot with sliding dropouts, but he said the frame designers wouldn't go for it... so sad... but really, the chain tensioner is a compromise I can live with.- Paul











This Haro Sonix has been a tensionerless Rohloff bike for a year. The G-Spot can be tensionerless as well. - but this is getting off topic...

I agree with not having the tensioner, and one solution is to use the TrickStuff exzentriker BB cups - which is also ideal for SS use! Ofcourse it's only useful on FS frames that have no chain growth.


----------



## phxartboy (Jun 17, 2004)

Because I'm an attention whore:


----------



## jeffh (Jun 7, 2006)

Mark Weir @ SSWC08 and his Santa Cruz Nomad

2nd place !


----------



## Arsen77 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Klein Mantra Pro*



KleinKrazy said:


> It's an old pic posted before by TheRedMantra. I used it all through last summer - it's funny how people laugh at it at the trail-head. They don't laugh when I blow by 'em on the trails, though  I'm slowly working on an SS Attitude as we speak, amongst other things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up body, are you selling your klein mantra pro? im interested in it.
Let me know, Thanx. Arsen


----------



## LyndaW (Jul 22, 2005)

Broke her in with a 200 mile ride this weekend


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

i've got a concept i've been working on that will eliminate the chain and all related issues, so full suspension would be no problemo. just trying to make it cheap/light enough.


----------



## newking (Nov 6, 2007)

Does a Dos Niner count? I'm running the Dos softtail as a SS with no tensioner. Best of both worlds - soaks up the bumps on the downhills and pedals like a hardtail on the uphills.


----------



## Fett (Jan 6, 2004)

SanAnMan said:


> Saw this pic - kinda FS.


Hey that is my old bike and still my same fence. The Merlin Extra Fat was a great riding bike and did well as a singlespeed


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

Trey Y 33 or 22 frame, ENO hub = ss fool suspension. Ebunk.

Why? Urt, Unified rear triangle.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## olegbabich (Dec 28, 2007)

I build this Kona A last year, it was an old frame.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

I have thought about doing this with my 09 cannondale rize. Just need to figure out what rear shock to put on the back to lock it out and use the the lock out on my lefty PBR to make it a full rigid for climbs but unlock everything for going down. Think its work it?


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

im going to convert my kona stinky to ss. its my full on dh rig. i dont need the extra gears. it just skips on drops and rough rock gardens. ill post up some pics when the parts come in. it should be a nice change from the usual rigids and HT ss bikes, and the occasional xc fs ss. i should have the parts ordered in a few days, and then have the parts 3 days later.


----------



## scalpelgone (Nov 9, 2009)

My '93 fsr s-works


----------



## fixedforbroke (Sep 25, 2009)

Dug up from the dead!!! The full suspension SS thread  

Seriously, there is some good bike porn on this thread.


----------



## paul.knight (May 14, 2007)

*Not SS, but Rohloff FS.*

Okay, as requested a year ago, here are a couple of pix of the Rohloff-based Klein Palomino.

Couple of things of possible interest:
- I had to ditch the rear disk brake since it used a weird bolt-on adapter which was not compatible with the Rohloff 14-speed hub. (The frame had brake bosses for a V-brake.)
- The chainring is on the outermost position to get a straight chain line, with a modified large ring in the middle position as a bash ring.
- This installation uses the Rohloff torque arm (fixed to the fat Klein chainstay using plumbing strap over some chamois).

Just another addition to the bike porn show...


----------



## kardy (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## Coach417 (Jul 13, 2007)

kardy said:


>


AWESOME! I would love to build something like that. Nice job.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

its going to be nice when more mfg start making dedicated FS frames


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

got the frame in a swap, old zocchi low-end air fork, profiles that were lying around, generic brakes (WOW do they SUCK, replaced soon) 38x15 magic gear, and slicks for city bombing for now.
wasn't supposed to be built like this, was built for a friend but she's too short so I tore it down and built it as you see it more out of morbid curiosity.
if I enjoy it enough I'll find a new magic gear and toss the knobbies back on.
But honestly, it reminds me a LOT of my old beloved breezer twister so I dunno... it might just stay.

I call it "bike in most dire need of a working girvin or lawill linkage fork to complete the terminator look"


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

yes. it is a dh bike.





















a pic of my horrible chainline. due to the lack of compatability to run the perfect chainlike with the tensioner and spacers...







the tensioner has AMAZING tension. its tight as it can be. i could bearly pull the arm when it was of...ill never drop a chain. (i hope. haha)

the tensioner is the shimano alfine. the spacer kit is the gusset single speed kit. i did this all for $57 with 2 day air from jensonUSA. now i just need a dry day to make sure its good.

im running a 36-16 ration. i dont know if thats a harder ratio, but it works good on decent hills (when im in more of an all mountain feel) but doesnt spin out at good speed.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

gbos! switch those spacers out to in!!
may not be perfect but it'll throw the chain a lot further outboard and that's where your chainrings are sitting right now!! should be way better.

(welcome and toldja there was a FS SS thread somewhere here! the above schwinn is your fault for reminding me!)


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

byknuts said:


> gbos! switch those spacers out to in!!
> may not be perfect but it'll throw the chain a lot further outboard and that's where your chainrings are sitting right now!! should be way better.
> 
> (welcome and toldja there was a FS SS thread somewhere here! the above schwinn is your fault for reminding me!)


i would. (i had it the other way when i was running my derailer while waiting for the tensioner to arrive) but the tensioner only adjusts with washers on the bolt. if i ran the spacers the other way, the tensioner wouldnt be in the threads enough...so i flipped the spacers and its lined up. i took a quick spin today and it dint seem to skip or anything of that nature. the tensioner is has a REALLY strong spring.


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

phxartboy said:


> Because I'm an attention whore:


do i spy 2 chains here??? how does that work? fixed gear? fake chain? whats going on there??


----------



## GrantB (Jan 10, 2004)

They market it as a dirt jump bike, but raise the seat and see what happens....

http://www.konaworld.com/bike.cfm?content=bass


----------



## paul.knight (May 14, 2007)

*Cove G-Spot 2010 no longer SS-friendly*

It looks like Cove changed the G-spot for 2010 so the rear suspension no longer pivots around the bottom bracket (so it will introduce chain growth).
http://www.covebike.com/bikes/gspot.html currently has a computer-generated graphic, but no photo.
I think the G-Spot was the longest-travel FS frame with no chain growth, even though it was a bit tricky to use for SS, since it didn't have any chain tensioning system.
It looks like the Kona Bass is the most easily available platform for a FS SS bike now.

- Paul


----------



## newking (Nov 6, 2007)

*Dos Niner*

Here is my Dos Niner Rigid fork SS with 1" rear travel. Set up magic gearing of 32x21 w/o a tensioner.


----------



## wreckingball (Dec 23, 2009)

phxartboy said:


>


Why are there two chains on this bike?


----------



## mini73 (Jun 20, 2010)

*Tension on chain*



lakerfan said:


> Here is my Specialized Epic I converted last year. I now use a melvin chain tensioner, it rode well without one. The brain shock is well suited for SS as it doesn't soak up much energy will riding.


Im thinking of doing this to my Epic also. How did you get the chain tension tight with out using a Chain tensioner? EBB? If so What kind? Thanks.


----------



## CollapCzar (Aug 15, 2010)

I like that specialized, some more black instead maybe. It looks like SS's should i think, a large bmx. Just got an old proflex w/ a girvin on it. was gonna make it sorta freeride w/ some urban (speedmax type tires) to it. I couldnt get to the shops in time or i'd prob still doin' something to it. This SS thing sorta does that anyway. (pics soon)


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Here's mine.


----------



## TahoeSS (Jun 1, 2009)

*Here you go.*

Intense Spyder full squish one speed. So much damn fun.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Bump, simply because I'd like to see more.


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

Started a thread in Passion about my conversion but prolly should throw some pics here as well.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=698335


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

First generation (the better one) Schwinn Homegrown Sweetspot. Rides great, plenty durable, and only weighs 22 pounds.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Vitus Sane FS SS


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

Finally got mine together. 28.74 lbs as it sits.


----------



## umassracer (Aug 3, 2007)

*Rear Brake?*



toyota200x said:


> Here is another sweet FS SS.


Hello 2 all.
Are the weight & co$t the main reasons that most of the "A" bikes I've seen all have a Linear Pull/V rear break instead of utilizing the disc mounts?


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks to everyone in this thread for the inspiration to finally do a SS conversion on my FS bike.




























All I can say is, I wish I had done it sooner, worked out awesome!


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Friend of mine has an Anthem X single speeded. He is using a Shimano Alfine chain tensioner to avoid issues encountered with chain tension through the travel. Works surprisingly well.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

*Fs ss*

Sorry for reviving an old thread, but it was better than starting a new one. And it was cool looking at all the rigs previously posted.

Rode my FS SS twice this week after a bit of a hiatus since I got a new bike at Xmas time. I missed her and promise to ride her more often going forward. Lots of fun. 

EDIT: Still using the triple chainring as a bashguard


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

thinking of getting my first fsss. i know it is a slopestyle bike, anyone liked the Kona Bass?


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Slack short travel bikes are a huge amount of fun. I say go for it! Now that you have revived this thread I'm inspired to put the Element back together


----------



## bassteban (Jun 16, 2007)

Realization of a ten-year dream.


----------



## Prime8 (Apr 19, 2004)

fishcreek said:


> thinking of getting my first fsss. i know it is a slopestyle bike, anyone liked the Kona Bass?


I have an 05 Cowan DS. I like it, definately not the best, not the worst.
I would recomend it!


----------



## kumz (Mar 25, 2012)

Just picked up a leftover 2010 kona bass for a steal! I love this thing!! It's my commute, trail, DJ, urban assault bike! 

I'd post a pic, but I don't have more than 10 posts! Hold on, I'll fix that


----------



## cormy (Sep 11, 2010)

The year 24hrs of moab allowed single speeds to have suspension vs. being completely rigid, everyone was converting FS bikes to SS. A good friend of mine who was on the winning SS team converted his Trek top fuel to SS.


----------



## cormy (Sep 11, 2010)

bassteban said:


> Realization of a ten-year dream.


I have one of those bikes hanging on the rack in the garage...maybe it would be a fun project to convert it to SS also


----------



## bassteban (Jun 16, 2007)

mountaindudespike said:


> I have one of those bikes hanging on the rack in the garage...maybe it would be a fun project to convert it to SS also


I am EXTREMELY pleased w/the Scalpel as a SS; I'm still going through(rear)shock & brake issues, but when I get all the bugs out I will COMPLETELY neglect my kids.


----------



## evilazonic666 (Mar 19, 2012)

Here's my wife's fs ss. Jamis parker 2.0 built up fairly all mountain style..... Weighs just over 28 LBS.


----------



## JammerNinerBoxx (Apr 7, 2012)

All this reading about FS SS has got me thinkin about turning my Niner Jet9 into a SS. Hell I have a Rip geared so I definitely don't need my jet to be geared. Has anyone ever done a jet9 SS?


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

After months of having parts sitting around, I finally got everything together last weekend. It rode well up at Priest Lake in North Idaho. Fun so far!


----------

